# Some pics of the wolves (Mala, Ery and Dovii) *LOAD WARNING*



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok so the Dovii is a stretch but he's known as a wolf cichlid so...  Anyway, hope you enjoy the pics..

Dovii @ 10"














































Mala @ 11"





































Ery ery @ 8"


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Beautiful pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Great pics. I love the tooth pic of the dovii.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow sweet fish man








love the tooth pics lol
thanks for sharing


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

awesome pics man! really nice


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Awesome pics man. LOVEM!!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

very nice collection of killers! I also really dig the toothy pics.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent pics







, looks like that dovvi smokes 40 a day


----------

